# Char_Griller Duo w/SFB Mods I did



## david peel (May 14, 2010)

I just made a few mods to my Char-Griller Duo with the SFB.  Wanted to get the ash try to fit more snug when all the way in and used some bolts with extra nuts so I could adjust them to put pressure on the ash try when inserted.



I also wanted to put a charcoal basket in without making too many permanent mods to the SFB so I used a piece of Steel and cut it with a hacksaw....I can remove them with no problem if I want to use the SFB as a grill again using the factory cast iron grills.









What do you think of my mods?


----------



## dick foster (May 14, 2010)

If I were you, I'd add some more sheet metal to that thing right away. I did mine and it made a world of difference. I did both the firebox and the cooking chamber. 
I also moved the stack from the top to the end with the opening at grill level then an elbow in the new stack. 

Mine was the small one and didn't even have an ash tray, but it does now. As it came from the store it was useless.

Never mind you said Char Griller not Char Broil. Could still be about the same thing though.


----------



## scriprp (May 17, 2010)

I have the CG Smokin' Outlaw.  This past weekend I did a little mod to the firebox like you.  I ran a piece of angle iron on both sides of where the ash pan slides in.  And I cut two pieces of expanded metal to put on top. In my opinion, I was using the same charcoal basket you have, but its just not big enough to hold the charcoal I want to use, and, it collects too much ash.  My problem has been trying to keep the temp at 225* for longer than 2 hours.  I've had to add an oven gasket around the perimeter b/c I was losing so much smoke and I also added a dryer exhaust duct on the inside.


----------



## scriprp (May 17, 2010)

I have the CG Smokin' Outlaw. This past weekend I did a little mod to the firebox like you. I ran a piece of angle iron on both sides of where the ash pan slides in. And I cut two pieces of expanded metal to put on top. In my opinion, I was using the same charcoal basket you have, but its just not big enough to hold the charcoal I want to use, and, it collects too much ash. My problem has been trying to keep the temp at 225* for longer than 2 hours. I've had to add an oven gasket around the perimeter b/c I was losing so much smoke and I also added a dryer exhaust duct on the inside.


----------

